
Michigan Is the Center of the 'Pickleverse' - rmason
https://www.crainsdetroit.com/special-report/why-michigan-center-pickleverse
======
microcolonel
The McClure's pickles with scotch bonnets are phenomenal; somehow the supply
up here in Ontario never keeps up so I always bring some home when I visit
Michigan.

The first time I had one of these I was by the lake, popped open the jar right
after a dip, and I nearly collapsed from the pleasure of it, serious.

~~~
nathancahill
Life hack: once you finish the pickles, slice up a cucumber the same way and
top the jar off with vinegar. Maybe throw in another clove of garlic and a
habanero. Let it sit for a week in the fridge. The fresh pickles have all the
flavor of the original pickles with the extra crunch of fresh cucumber.

~~~
dr_dshiv
Reusing pickle juice is bomb! My dad figured it out. Thinks he deserves some
Nobel prize, or something. Pretty good trick. 2 days is all I have patience
for.

------
bluedino
We have a pickle tankyard in our town. Talk about stink.

~~~
hprotagonist
i grew up next to a pig farm. Want to trade?

~~~
analog31
I went to college in a town in Michigan. If the wind blew one way, it was the
pickle factory, and the other way, the pig farms.

~~~
bluedino
In our case the other smell is the sugar beet plant

~~~
analog31
There's also the celery. I drove through a valley in western Michigan right
after the celery harvest, and the smell was overpowering.

------
incompatible
I buy pickles at an Asian supermarket, they generally come from Pakistan.

~~~
jpatokal
Indian-made pickles are surprisingly common these days, and quite good as
well, particularly given that Western-style pickles have very little in common
with Indian ones.

General grumble: the way this article (and the US) conflate "pickle" with
"cucumber pickled in vinegar", even though there's an actual "PickleVerse" of
all sorts of other pickled foods out there.

------
Scoundreller
I'd assume another advantage of Michigan is the cheap bargeable salt available
from salt caverns all around the great lakes.

(Or the streets, or the undercarriages of the cars...)

~~~
rmason
There are salt mines under both Detroit and in Windsor it's sister city across
the river in Canada.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit_salt_mine](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit_salt_mine)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windsor_Salt_Mine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windsor_Salt_Mine)

~~~
Scoundreller
I never know which are food-grade salt and which are road-grade salt.

I know it’s the same salt, but I figure only some maintain food standards.

~~~
rmason
There are some of what are called solution mines in Northern Michigan that
produce nothing but table salt. In solution mining they introduce water under
pressure down wells to melt the salt and then retrieve it on the surface where
the salt is separated out. My late father used to work for Morton Salt so I
got a bit of an education ;<).

------
Latteland
Who else came here to hear about Pickle Rick?

------
huffmsa
I never really consider where cucumbers and in turn pickles came from.

 _the_more_you_know_star.gif_

~~~
Scoundreller
I knew this, but had a harsh realization once. I was moving out of a place,
and flushing down the things that were flushable to save garbage runs.

One such thing was a jar of mini-pickles. The next day, I realized why that
was a problem. They probably rehydrated in the pipes back to their originalish
size. That toilet didn't flush properly again for a while.

~~~
albedoa
The flushing of pickles down your toilet was probably going to cause problems
before any rehydration concerns.

~~~
Scoundreller
These weren't big ones... to start.

~~~
germinalphrase
They’re also food waste that should go in the trash, not into the waste
treatment system.

